# Does anyone have Kefir grains to sell?



## crazygoatgal (Jan 15, 2008)

I am in desperate need of some fresh kefir grains. I killed my long time ago, cant find any locally and my health is so poor from being on powerful immunosuppresive drugs that i need the benefits of some fresh kefir in my diet. I live in northern vermont about ten minutes from the canadian border in a town called troy. I am willing to pay for the grains and any shipping costs involved. Please call me as i do not have a computer at my home and rarely ever get to one. Thank you very much in advance. my number is 802 272 5968


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

You can buy them from
the cheese maker dot com
or do a web search for them


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

I got mine from romysbaskets I have had them several years and they are still alive and well!!!!!


----------

